# Would electrical tape damage the red ring?



## Triggyman (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone:

I'm sure many here could relate about carrying around expensive gear in a crowded third world city.

I'd be covering up the markings on my camera and lens with electrical tape, particularly the red ring. I'd be also taping over grey duct tape on the electrical tape in patches.

Has anyone here safely used electrical tape over the lens' red ring - would it damage the red plastic (i.e., peel off) especially if I would be out under the sun for some time?

Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2014)

I am a pretty outspoken anti taper, the main reason is people that tape for security reasons obviously have a fundamental lack of understanding of the thief mentality, they don't care if it is an L lens or a kit zoom, if they can steal it they will. Also, if a piece of tape gives you the mental security to shoot in a place you otherwise wouldn't then you shouldn't be shooting there, number one rule, be safe, if you don't belong there don't be there, and by belong I mean have the presence and self assured confidence to be doing what you are doing.

Having said all that if you are going to tape do not use electrical tape, it is cheap shit that will damage your lens paint, use gaffer tape, it is more expensive but comes off clean and won't pull the lens paint off with it when you take it off.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

Triggyman said:


> Has anyone here safely used electrical tape over the lens' red ring - would it damage the red plastic (i.e., peel off) especially if I would be out under the sun for some time?



I've taped all my lenses to hide their value and make them more resistant to scratching. Works fine. Make sure the tape you're using sticks (usually cheap electrical insulator tape doesn't for long) and doesn't leave residue after you take it off again. I've settled for some duct-tape like grey protection tape.



privatebydesign said:


> I am a pretty outspoken anti taper, the main reason is people that tape for security reasons obviously have a fundamental lack of understanding of the thief mentality, they don't care if it is an L lens or a kit zoom, if they can steal it they will. Also, if a piece of tape gives you the mental security to shoot in a place you otherwise wouldn't then you shouldn't be shooting there



I admit I'm not an insider in thief mentality, but I'm shooting outdoors a lot, so no can do not being there. I often leave part of my camera gear with my bike, and the way it (and I ) look nobody would target me for a theft. Being a thief, I would gather there is a risk assessment (likelihood of being seen vs. value of loot). The one situation when somebody did try to steal my camera was when it was placed snugly in a nice camera bag, never when it was lying in the grass.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Triggyman said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here safely used electrical tape over the lens' red ring - would it damage the red plastic (i.e., peel off) especially if I would be out under the sun for some time?
> ...



My experience of thieves, and I have had an interesting history with some professional ones, is that many, particularly the kind that are taking things like handbags and cameras on the street is that they don't have clue of the value of anything they target, they are only interested in if they think they can get away with it, doesn't matter if it is a kit zoom or an L, we know the difference, they almost certainly don't and don't care.

I did a story on car stereo thieves once, they got fixed prices for stereos, Technics and Blaupunkt were up to £40, Sony and a couple of others were up to £30 and the rest between £10-20. I had a stereo stolen once and the damage they did to the car getting that £40 was well over £2,000, they didn't care that they got £40 or £20 for the stereo, they only cared that they could get away with it.

So I would say the only consideration for the majority of casual on street thieves is purely if they can get away with it, the value to them, which is hugely different to the value to us, is of little importance.


----------



## applecider (Nov 23, 2014)

Here's my 70-200 taped for tone down camo not theft. I laid a base of
gaffer tape down before the camo.

I always try to put a few pieces of gaffer tape on my bodies or larger lenses in case I need a little to black out an eyepiece or tighten a lens cap or strap. Not as much as on the pictured lens as the goal there is different- profile disruption.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> So I would say the only consideration for the majority of casual on street thieves is purely if they can get away with it, the value to them, which is hugely different to the value to us, is of little importance.



Question is how it's with singular "thieves of opportunity", i.e. people who never (or seldom) stole something but currently find themselves short of money. From my perspective, when I'd see a €5 bill lying around with the owner out of sight, I wouldn't feel tempted. If it would be a €500 bill and I could pay my rent for months, well, of course I wouldn't take it because it's not a nice thing to do . That's why I think at least it won't hurt to down-class the equipment and carry it in a shaggy bag, even if it won't help with regular street thieves.

But for me, the main reasons for taping are protection (I scratch around a lot and horses tend to bite into my gear). The secondary reason is that I hate looking posh outdoors shooting wildlife. It gave me a short ego boost carrying a big white lens, but it quickly passed and now I'm only interested in taking good shots. I also find it's more natural talking to the average layman if you don't climb out of a Porsche or carry (visible) expensive dslr gear around.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

Since you are going to use it only temporarily, I'd get a good quality cohesive tape. It sticks to itself and not to the lens, so there will be no worry about damage. It stretches as tightly as you want, and comes in various colors and widths. Get good stuff, there is some cheap junk out there. A drug store will have it as well as a farm animal or pet store. You can probably find black and white or maybe even off white. I have a case of 4 inch and a case of 2 inch that works for our farm animals and people as well. Almost any temporary taping use where it wraps completely around something so it can stick to itself.

http://www.amazon.com/Jaybird-Mais-6000-Jayco-Co-Adhesive/dp/B000O8ARTC/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1416768511&sr=8-4&keywords=cohesive+tape

About pressure sensitive adhesive tapes:

You always run some risk of having the adhesive formulation interact with the red plastic that Canon uses. It can harden the plastic and make it brittle, or soften it so it stretches. I doubt if it will be a issue.

Temperature range is a big issue with tape, many low cost pvc tapes use a acrylic based adhesive that is suitable for temperatures ranging from 65-95 degrees F. In higher temperatures, the adhesive can flow and make a gooey mess, while in lower temperatures, it gets hard. There are various formulations that can handle different temperature ranges, so use one that has reliable rated temperatures, then consider that humidity can reduce the usable range as well.

Then there is the substrate, the material the tape is made from. Cheap and thin PVC stretches and loosens at high temperatures and gets hard at low temperatures. There are many types of substrates that have different temperature and physical properties. Canon uses adhesive tape extensively in the cameras as light shields, and has formulations suited to a wide range of temperatures.

I'd avoid using ordinary pvc plastic electrical tape, particularly the cheap common types that come from China. They really make a mess when it gets hot. At least, get good tape from 3M, or the like, it has a wider usable temperature range (0-220 deg F)

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Scotch-Electrical-75-Inch-66-Feet/dp/B00004WCCL/ref=sr_1_2?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1416767887&sr=1-2&keywords=high+temperature+electrical+tape


Do not use something like Gorilla tape, it has a very strong and thick adhesive that may pull the red ring off with the tape.


Self adhering silicone tape is durable and permanent and might work well, but its a bit expensive. It leaves no adhesive on the surface. I prefer to use it for electrical work when the application lets me. There is some cheap stuff ( http://www.amazon.com/Products-F4TapeBlack-F4-Tape-Self-fusing/dp/B002LA2258/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1416767664&sr=1-1&keywords=self+fusing+silicon+tape )

I prefer the good tape, but its very expensive. http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-Self-Fusing-Silicone-Rubber-Tapes/dp/B0018LC5QM/ref=sr_1_12?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1416767797&sr=1-12&keywords=self+fusing+silicon+tape


----------



## bobby samat (Nov 23, 2014)

gaffers tape would probably be a safe bet. it generally doesnt leave residue.

as for taping up your camera - i went to puerto rico earlier this year and you'd better believe i covered up anything that said canon. both of my cameras were so taped up it they looked like they had been checked out from a hign school AV club. obviously doesn't mean someone cant take it, but they sure didin't look fancy or expensive by any means - they looked like they were being held together by tape.

i'd say the most important thing is to potentially get an inland marine policy on your equipment.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2014)

I always have a good quality electrical tape roll in my jacket pocket. I've used the stuff so many times, and I find it amazing. I once was able to keep my left pointer finger on after having sliced 40 percent through it while running maple sugar lines deep, deep in a sugar bush alone. It worked so well, I kept working as I made my way back down the mountain. Enough blood that one of my guys who came up the next day was telling me about a deer kill site he'd come upon. Not only that, but it held it together and clean for about 12 hours, which is how long it took me to eventually get to an ER. No infection, and they didn't really even dig around too much in cleaning it out. 

Anyway, that's more than you want to know, but suffice it to say I have a certain affection for it.

The real reason I'm writing this is because I also have a short piece of that tape - perhaps from the same roll - holding my gas tank lid on my car. The little thing that latches it shut never quite worked right. This little piece of tape has been on the outside of my car for about 9 months now, and every time I fill up, I peel it off and put it back on - sometimes in the rain. I replace it probably every six to twelve months. It's not my wife's favorite fix, but I get a warm fuzzy every time I see it stick the lid back securely. 

I'd tell you the brand of tape it is, but this roll has been so worn by being in my pocket for the past few years, that the inner core is completely illegible. Would use it on my cameras in a heartbeat. 

I use a lot of electrical tape in our sugaring operations - perhaps 20-25 rolls in a two-month season. We use it to patch vacuum leaks on the lines running through the woods. Definitely avoid the cheap stuff. Pretty useless, especially in cold. The good stuff: I like it much better than duct tape, gorilla tape, gaffers tape, you name it.


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't tape but if I did I would use Gaffers


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 23, 2014)

Wow I'm overwhelmed with lots of information (additional ones, too that haven't crossed my mind).
The thief mentality thing is good advice - of course I'll surely do a risk assessment first before going headlong to a battlezone LOL. Covering up the brand names with anything can partially lessen the risk, but not really stop a determined thief. 

I'll be doing a series about street vendors. They are usually situated at crowded sidewalks.

Black garter band or velcro band could be one thing to put over the red ring - I just had that idea as I type this. I will just have to find the right size. 

The links for the different types of tape is highly appreciated, Mt Spokane! I will definitely look and choose between them. This is the first time I've heard about gaffer tape, too. Funnily, I thought about covering my lens with dirty underwear...but that's disgusting.

I love how there are many very helpful people here in this forum.


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

Gaffers tape is used extensively in the film and video industry, it is reusable, heavy duty, easy to tear, comes in many colors and leaves no residue when removed.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 23, 2014)

slclick said:


> I don't tape but if I did I would use Gaffers


 
Gaffers tape is designed to be cleanly removed after a short period of use indoors. I have multiple rolls of the expensive stuff. I use it to seal my windows around my air conditioners during the summer. After about a month, it loosens or falls off, and adhesive residue is sometimes left behind. The tape gets rock hard. It still works better than ordinary duct tape over the same period.

For short term use, its excellent, but check it and replace it periodically if you need it installed for a long time.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 23, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> For short term use, its excellent, but check it and replace it periodically if you need it installed for a long time.



I would like to ask if short term means a day, two days, or 5? 

I took a peek at prices at Home Depot and you're right, they're not cheap.


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2014)

Use the Rosco brand. I work and live in a temp range of -10 to 110 F and have no issues.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

Triggyman said:


> I would like to ask if short term means a day, two days, or 5?



I left my last tapes on for a year, no problem there. It's not like some tape glue would do damage to a metal lens (my 17-300L) nor a plastic one (my 100L) nor any red ring paint. The only pitfall you want to prevent is getting residue from a cheap electric tape stuck in some fine seam of the lens where you cannot remove it.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 23, 2014)

BLACK GAFFER TAPE


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Triggyman said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to ask if short term means a day, two days, or 5?
> ...



Wow thanks - I learned so much today. Always pays to ask the questions than being ignorant about the long term effects.  I almost did with electrical tape.

3M should be okay you think? Rosco is kinda rare in the city I live in - about 30km to the northside for the nearest dealer.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 24, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I don't tape but if I did I would use Gaffers
> ...



I haven't had the time to read everything but DITTO. Use Gaffers Tape. Get a cutting mat, a X-Acto or other sharp cutting tool and a metal straight edge and cut the strips to fit.

I also tape my lenses, I don't care what others think, it protects the shiny plastic (and the red ring) that Canon thought would be a good idea to put right on the outer end edge of the lens where it hits and scrapes when the camera is put down. Theft prevention aside, it helps protect the lens and hides the red ring in the process.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 24, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


To me the red ring is only good for bragging ;D. I will surely shop for Gaffers Tape for the camera body - I will try out a 20cm black elastic cloth band/garter from a fabric shop. If that proves annoying then Gaffers Tape it is. 

I think a gaffers taped camera body and lens helps give an impression that the camera is ugly, scarred, and broken.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 24, 2014)

Triggyman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > For short term use, its excellent, but check it and replace it periodically if you need it installed for a long time.
> ...


 
Just check it monthly. Since it won't be in the weather all the time, it should be good for lots longer than my sealing job where it gets direct sun at over 110 degrees air temp, and the tape probably sees over 135 degrees. I use Permacel, which is considered to be excellent, and Roscoe is also high quality.

I tend to stay away from most products like this sold by Home Depot, they seem to pick the cheapest material to sell at the highest price.

B&H sells pro level tape.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/353365-REG/Permacel_Shurtape_Pro_Gaffer_Tape_2.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1034358-REG/rosco_851_12221_4850_gafftac_gaffer_tape.html


----------



## pwp (Nov 24, 2014)

Black spray paint will cover the red ring perfectly well...

I used to tape for what I perceived as criminally dangerous locations but eventually figured it was largely paranoia driven. Just be the guy that never gets mugged.

-pw


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 24, 2014)

pwp said:


> Black spray paint will cover the red ring perfectly well...
> 
> I used to tape for what I perceived as criminally dangerous locations but eventually figured it was largely paranoia driven. Just be the guy that never gets mugged.
> 
> -pw



LOL!! Yes! Just don't be slowest guy!! (You know, the old rule that you don't have to run the fastest from a hungry bear, just faster than the slowest guy!) Probably works for muggers too.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 24, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Don't know about gaffer's tape harming it but the Red Ring did come off of my 24-105L. Not sure what caused it. I found it lying in the bottom of my bag. It is actually a fairly fragile looking piece of plastic when you hold it in your hand. I'm surprised they aren't damaged more often. I was traveling and wasn't interested in trying to repair it at the time so I tucked it into what I thought was a safe corner of my bag and forgot about it. By the time I got home it was in half a dozen pieces. Lens still seems fairly sharp though so I don't think it had any magical properties. Imagine that killed the resale value.



Oh yeah, I can recall someone here saying about the red ring coming off a lens years ago, and that must be you. I think Canon still uses the same material for the new lenses. How much more the resale value for a 24-70 II without the red ring would plummet. ???


----------



## helpful (Nov 24, 2014)

I echo the advice to be careful about the tape you put on your lens.

My 24mm f/1.4L lens has a lot of sticky residue from countless times that its focusing ring has been taped, and I wish I had been able to avoiding using electrical tape, duct tape, etc., on those occasions when I had no other choice. It is probably going to lower resale value by a few hundred dollars, on a lens that would otherwise look like an 8 or a 9 out of 10.

Suggestion: Use only gaffer tape: "While related to duct tape, it differs in that it can be removed cleanly because it uses a synthetic petroleum-based adhesive."


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 24, 2014)

helpful said:


> I echo the advice to be careful about the tape you put on your lens.
> 
> My 24mm f/1.4L lens has a lot of sticky residue from countless times that its focusing ring has been taped, and I wish I had been able to avoiding using electrical tape, duct tape, etc., on those occasions when I had no other choice. It is probably going to lower resale value by a few hundred dollars, on a lens that would otherwise look like an 8 or a 9 out of 10.
> 
> Suggestion: Use only gaffer tape: "While related to duct tape, it differs in that it can be removed cleanly because it uses a synthetic petroleum-based adhesive."



Rubbing alcohol will get the stickiness off without a trace. Just soak a cotton wool bud and wipe away, it will probably take a few goes but isn't difficult. Alternatively you can buy just the rubber grip from Canon for not much and fitting is easy.


----------



## helpful (Nov 24, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> helpful said:
> 
> 
> > I echo the advice to be careful about the tape you put on your lens.
> ...



Thanks! This is very helpful. I would have to apply some pressure about right on top of the cracks above and below the focusing ring, and some alcohol would definitely be released into the crack as a result. Any chance that the alcohol could harm anything within the lens?

Thanks again for at least giving me more courage to try what I've been too afraid to do yet.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 24, 2014)

helpful said:


> I would have to apply some pressure about right on top of the cracks above and below the focusing ring, and some alcohol would definitely be released into the crack as a result. Any chance that the alcohol could harm anything within the lens?



I would think so, that's why I advised to prevent tape adhesive getting in these cracks in the first place... for the rest of the plain metal/plastic area, a bit of alcohol has worked for me.


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 25, 2014)

Lot of very good advice here - I hope others are able to search through and see this thread when thinking about using cheap tape on their thousand dollar lenses...  Plastic packaging tape should be the worst...


----------



## Sella174 (Nov 26, 2014)

If you feel that you need to hide the brand and quality of your equipment, then you are either doing photography in the wrong places, under the wrong conditions or using the wrong equipment.

Remember that no matter how much you tape the camera and lens, you cannot tape away the size of it. People/thieves will notice you have a camera and act based on the perception created by the size of it.

Thieves/muggers are also for the most part cowards, so taping a bulky camera and lens signifies to them that you are insecure and therefore a prime target. On the flip side, exhibiting confidence within the environment will usually persuade any thief to look for easier pickings. But don't be arrogant and throw caution to the wind. Always be attentive, know how to identify a potential criminal and know the tactics employed by them.

And don't bulk yourself down with a huge camera bag, ever.

I have also found that being proficient in stick-fighting and then carrying a monopod is a boon.


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> If you feel that you need to hide the brand and quality of your equipment, then you are either doing photography in the wrong places, under the wrong conditions or using the wrong equipment.



There's a social component to it, too. A lot of rural people don't like rich saps coming from the big town, doing wildlife photography while walking all over the place. And yes, carrying €5000 camera gear qualifies as rich, no matter how objective that assessment is. The size of the gear is certainly noted, but making it look like working gear makes for a nicer conversation in my experience.


----------



## AmselAdans (Nov 26, 2014)

GraFax said:


> Don't know about gaffer's tape harming it but the Red Ring did come off of my 24-105L. Not sure what caused it. I found it lying in the bottom of my bag.



Well the lens saw the same things that you photographed with it. Maybe after all these times together, the lens judged you not being worthy to carry a red-ringed lens.
As we know, each lens is different. But until now, I didn't know that there are such snotty and arrogant ones among them.




(just in case: this was meant as a joke. I have never seen your work, and even in the case I would personally dislike it, I would never feel the urge or the entitlement to put it down)


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 26, 2014)

GraFax said:


> AmselAdans said:
> 
> 
> > GraFax said:
> ...



Cameras do talk to one another about photographers

http://newcameranews.com/2014/11/23/camera-forums/
;D


----------



## Triggyman (Nov 26, 2014)

Sella174 said:


> If you feel that you need to hide the brand and quality of your equipment, then you are either doing photography in the wrong places, under the wrong conditions or using the wrong equipment.
> 
> Remember that no matter how much you tape the camera and lens, you cannot tape away the size of it. People/thieves will notice you have a camera and act based on the perception created by the size of it.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I could add more to the mix - I'd try to look and dress like a poor local news photographer . But still ... that big camera. One thing that also could help is being a part of a group - being alone is riskier. If I don't feel good about a place, I'll probably be better off using the SX50 instead. ;D


----------



## Sella174 (Nov 26, 2014)

Triggyman said:


> One thing that also could help is being a part of a group - being alone is riskier.



And that folks, is safety tip numbers one to one-hundred.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Dec 1, 2014)

B&h sells lens sleeves and those thingys to cover your camera body like a cellphone. 
The sleeves are neoprene and a tad pricey, they will cover the "infamous red ring".


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2014)

How about a black t-shirt with the local word for "police" in big letters on the back?


----------



## ChristopherM (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know red rings were such mugger bait. 

I guess I better switch to Nikon just to make sure my camera equipment can never get stolen.


Honestly, this topic confuses me. I can't even perceive how putting tape on a lens would deter a thief in any way whatsoever.


----------



## slclick (Dec 1, 2014)

ChristopherM said:


> Wow, I didn't know red rings were such mugger bait.
> 
> I guess I better switch to Nikon just to make sure my camera equipment can never get stolen.
> 
> ...



It won't, it's nothing but paranoia and 1st Worlder guilt


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 1, 2014)

This thread is getting silly.... Why would you put "polaroid" on your camera and lens..... you should make sure they say CANON in big bright print.... everyone knows that Canon has only 3.2 stops of dynamic range, so nobody is going to steal it from you....

A decent thief would steal a Nikon or a Sony and give it to you out of pity....


----------



## ChristopherM (Dec 1, 2014)

Actually after putting some thought into it, I think I've changed my mind.


----------

